# RAF North Luffenham



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

visited with a local mate in an afternoon of mini explores around Rutland, this was home to 3 launchpads for the THOR thermonuclear rockets






well the flag wasnt flying so we walked straight in





after scrambling through all the barbed wire we got into a training area





sticking to the concrete paths was probably a good idea here 





woah 





and more





this was a few days after those real high winds we had back in early spring, they had taken out this hut god and propper





sits right under the prying eye of the live St Georges Barracks so stay low 


affraid they were all taken with a cheap woolies camera so appologies about the quality


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mums friends brother used to work at RAF North Luffenham. Always wanted to visit him there so i could have a look around, never made it tho 

Ouch on the hut thats caved in  hope no one was in there at the time  How many of the missiles were there around the site? looks good, its a shame the barracks next door wasn't empty as well, that would be good. Did you see the battle HQ around the runway or is it further away? sorry for all the questions, love looking at military airfields etc.

Very good pics, like them a lot.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

this was just a small training area off the runway there are a few planes (just shells) on the runway and on google earth the runway is peppered with craters ive seen pics of the planes close up but the guy i went with said any time he's tried you get the MP chasing you in a land rover  so we gave them a miss


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

aah, thank you. Don't think i can run that fast away from a mp lol. May just enjoy the pics you've taken instead 

Thanks again.

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed seeing your pics of this place Mr Sam. Love the 'woah' pic!


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2007)

smileysal said:


> How many of the missiles were there around the site?



They're not missiles they're very old HE bombs, presumably just shells with no explosives / arming charge in them.


----------



## King Al (Nov 2, 2007)

Love these places, fantastic pics I will be paying that base a vist soon


----------



## cjw064 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,
Just found this site, I was stationed at RAF North Luffenham from 1985 - 1988 really loved the place, I was in the MT Section, it was such a shame to see it close at the ceremony in 1997.
I had some of the best years of my life stationed there and I have started a website to bring the former RAF North Luffenham MT Drivers together, so if anyone is out there who was in MT or wishes to visit the site its www.luffenhamloonys.co.uk
All the best to you all,
Chris


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 13, 2008)

cool thanks for sharing, should be going back Feb for a legal visit with MOD escort  for a car photoshoot


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 20, 2008)

Quite a few RAF bases have become Army camps, but its better than them becoming prisons etc.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 21, 2008)

Ha, great report dude! Loving all the old shells!


----------



## cjw064 (Feb 19, 2008)

Visited North Luffenham again last month as I do a few times each year, there are a lot of vehicles being stored there now and the old perrytrack / runway is open as far as where the old MIDRAD was but thats about as far as I went, didnt want to go any further incase I got me collar felt by the MOD or Military police


----------



## scottyg100 (Nov 19, 2009)

i was posted here from 2005 till 2007 when i was in the kings own border regiment, absolute brilliant place to be posted, gorgeous camp with everything that could be needed i was annoyed when they sent me from there to catterick. i would of stayed in 22 years if i could of stayed there what an awesome place. 
no need to be worried about scouting the runway or any other part of the back area, some of it has been converted into a golf course for the locals so you wont get in trouble just dont scramble that perimiter fence otherwise you will be in trouble lol


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 20, 2009)

if you look around on the net there hould be pics of the planes and runway up close, i believe he asked the barracks for permission though


----------



## mattb1983 (Nov 21, 2009)

Them bombs in pic 5 are 1000lb General Purpose bombs,
they do have tails fitted to them which are either slick or retarding.
slick ones are just solid tails, retarder ones contain a parachute.
i have a peice of a retarder in my garage, which i got from cowden ranges on east coast..


----------

